# Citalopram in pregnancy



## zoella

I've just been prescribed citalopram for depression and anxiety, (was on seroxat before I got pregnant, but took myself off them, big mistake)!

Has anyone else been prescribed an ssri in the last tri?? I've been daft and googled it and keep seeing things about withdrawal symptoms and possible lung problems in newborns and I'm not sure I want to take it now although I'm really suffering with the depression :(


----------



## Emma78

Hi, I was on citalopram when I fell pregnant with my youngest child, whenever I found out I rang my GP and he told me just to come off them as I was on a low dose. He said to come and see him if I felt that I still needed a anti depressant as there were AD's available that were safe in pregnancy. If your not happy go back and see your GP. X


----------



## zoella

TBH I feel a bit silly questioning them because it was one of the top consultants at the hospital who prescribed me them, but I think I'll go see my GP. Thank you Emma78.


----------



## CamoQueen

I'm on a low dose and my psychiatrist seems to think the risks, while they are there, are incredibly low and that the benefits far outweigh them. However, if you're concerned you should definitely bring it up with your GP.


----------



## mummyto3

hi hun i have been on them for over a year and im staying on them while i nee dthem only thing that makes me what to come of is i cant bf if i dont but at the end of the day breastfeedinf is not an assential option as much as i would love to do it id rather be sane and bottle feed than be like a zombie and not be able to feed or bond proply anyway big hugs x


----------



## oboeverity

It's a risk/ benefit thing lovely. I was on citalopram right through my pregnancy with DS. They weren't enough to cope with PND though, and now I'm on something else
xxx


----------



## carolyn_s

I was on citalopram when i fell second time round, i took myself off them ... BIG mistake! I managed ok without them but Dr did tell me that should i feel i needed them they were quite safe during pregnancy xx


----------



## sequeena

First off big hugs :hugs: Citalopram was the first anti d I was prescribed, I had to come off it though as even the lowest dose 10mgs was sending me to sleep. I literally slept 18 hours a day when I was on it :wacko:

I was on 75mg venlafaxine when I found out I was pregnant. I came off it straight away and almost 2 weeks ago I was prescribed 100mg sertraline by a consultant and specialist midwife... except I ended up in hospital because I had a bad reaction to it. I've since come off them and am taking nothing at the mo as I'm too scared.

I know you're worried. If the depression is too much for you to cope with you need anti d's... perhaps you could discuss other anti d's that are safe in pregnancy and see what the pro/cons are for when baby is born :hugs:


----------



## Sherry11

I was taking Citalopram in the first 5 months of pregnancy with my son and the doc changed them to Sertraline incase I wanted 2 breast feed as they were a safer option.. My son was born healthy I also took them through out my last pregnancy and my daughter was fine.. It's better for u and baby staying on them than coming off them it's a lot of stress on ur body and mind.. Good luck darling you'll be fine xx


----------



## baby05

They usually put you on a very low dose ( under 40 mg) when pregnant, but even at 40 mg it is still safe for you and the baby. 
Take the meds and do it daily, your baby need a happy momma! Citalopram is safe during and after pregnancy, and STEP AWAY from the google LOL... rare things are just that rare, but reading all the bad rare things wont help with the stress! LOL!


----------



## pinky ducks

im so scared ive had depression and anxiety for nearly 5 years ..i have been on 40mg of citalopram i freaked out when i found out i was pregers and came down to 10mg..i had a breakdown and now on 20mg ..im so scaired something gona be wrong ..has any 1 had a baby on 20mg and had no problems?? ..ive got my 12 wk scan sun and im so scared ..i had a mc 23 wks ago to so dosnt help my anxiety levels ...


----------



## baby5onboard

Im on sertraline at present and was on sertraline throughout my previous pregnancy with no problems, my son was born at 32 weeks due to placental abruption but this wasnt caused by the sertraline.
If you are concerned you could talk to your consultant or GP and see if you can get them changed as I have heard that citalopram arent good if you want to breastfeed, otherwise I think lots of people have been on them with no problems.
Try not to worry hun and good luck with the scan


----------



## pinky ducks

hi hun
i am on close watch with my doctor she is so nice ..havnt spoke bout changing meds..to be honest i realy dont think i can at the moment ..im not in a good place in the head ...im not going to breast feed so its ok ..thanks ..good luck to you to xxx


----------



## bumpsmum

Im on 250mg of Imipramine to be reduced back to 200mg next week, my psychiatrist assures me its the safety anti-depressant in pregfnancy but need to gradually reduce it, im now on waiting list for psychology input ie CBT/Counselling which will be speedy as now pregnant again so hoping that helps as meds come down. I had my lo 7 weeks early due to pre-eclampsia and psychiatrist says it may even help reduce my blood pressure xx


----------



## Weeplin

I was on citalopram during this pregnancy but came off them at around 23 weeks because of what I read about withdrawal if you use them in the 3rd tri. This was mainly due to the fact that when my son was born he wouldn't breath though and had to be resuscitated and I really don't want a repeat of that. I also feel that I am able to cope until after I give birth.

If your doctor is happy for you to be on them it will be fine, the benefits far outweigh the risks if you are really suffering :hugs:


----------

